

Computer Network Piecing Together a Jigsaw of Jewish Lore - elemeno
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/05/27/world/middleeast/computers-piecing-together-jigsaw-of-jewish-lore.html?pagewanted=all

======
wslh
If you liked this article, you might like "Knowledge Representation in
Sanskrit and Artificial Intelligence"
[http://www.aaai.org/ojs/index.php/aimagazine/article/view/46...](http://www.aaai.org/ojs/index.php/aimagazine/article/view/466)
(free)

